# Ever tried Jack Herer?



## thaohaitrieu8 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing Jack Herer for my next crop, seeds are expensive though. So instead of taking the sites word for it, I thought I'd ask some real people who may have tried it before. Anyone? How was it? Beans worth 15 bucks a piece?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

I've run a Jack or two over the years. They aren't all created equal imo. Whose JH are ya looking at?

The ones I ran were pure fire. Very sour and hazey in the flavor department.  They were also good yielders.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

I have smoked and grown a lot of Jack Herer, it was my first.  There are a few different kinds of Jack. Like AM said, which is yours. And to be honest, i don't think they are worth 15 bucks a seed.


----------

